# Beethoven handwriting for a tattoo



## john13vi86 (May 24, 2015)

Hope this is an acceptable topic for this part of the forum. I've become a bit of a junkie for Romantic Era Classical Music. Beethoven's symphonies by far get the most plays on my iTunes... I want to pay tribute to LVB by getting "Alle Menschen werden Brüder" tattooed on my chest near my heart. I thought it would be unique to get it in a font identical or very close to his handwriting. Does anyone know of a reliable source to use as a reference for my tattoo artist? I've seen a few examples but I don't completely trust a random font website.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hah! I applaud the sentiment, but, what social circle do you frequent that will recognize the 'handwriting'?


----------



## john13vi86 (May 24, 2015)

I doubt many people would recognize his handwriting, but since it's in German to start with, I think I have a bit more artistic freedom to have a not-so-legible font... wouldn't be able to read it anyway. Rather than picking out a "cool" font to use, I want it to be original.

.... and if someone ever does recognize it, that will make the extra homework I did well worth it.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

Well, this is a rather surprising thread!
:lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Unless you intend to go topless most of the time who's actually going to get to see it??? On second thoughts, you don't have to answer that...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Unless you intend to go topless most of the time who's actually going to get to see it??? On second thoughts, you don't have to answer that...


Summer's coming on. Mowing the suburban long semi-naked... why not?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Actually an interesting question. I have seen some photos of LvB's handwriting on manuscripts of his late works, and you'd need to be a specialist to figure out what he wrote (as well as speaking German of course). I don't think you're going to find a font anywhere close to that. If you can find a photo of those words as written by Beethoven, a good tattoo artist can probably reproduce that. I'm sure the manuscript of his 9th symphony, photographed, is on the net somewhere.


----------



## john13vi86 (May 24, 2015)

Haha I'm a 28yo single male... people will see it :lol:

KenOC, thanks for the idea. I'll look around for those manuscripts.

Heres the only font that claims to be his handwriting that I've found thus far. I think the penmanship is a good reflection of his personality.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

It is probably a lot better to have the tattoo on your arm where it will get maximum exposure.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

May I suggest instead something Beethoven wrote in 1825, in response to a review: "Was ich scheisse, ist besser als du je gedacht!" May be better on a T-shirt...


----------



## john13vi86 (May 24, 2015)

:lol:

He was a bit of a south pole elf towards the end.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

How about "Muß es sein?" where everyone can see it, and "Es muß sein!" somewhere more private?


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Here's the phrase as it appears in the autograph score of the Ninth, held by the Berlin library:

http://beethoven.staatsbibliothek-berlin.de/beethoven/de/sinfonien/9/4/2/3.html









Not sure it helps much, but that's the genuine article.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

> ...become a bit of a junkie for *Romantic Era* Classical Music. *Beethoven*'s symphonies by far get the most plays


Twelve replies with no nitpick? You never cease to amaze me, TC.

On topic, scholars typically agree that Beethoven's handwriting fits relatively well with Comic Sans, so you might just print that one out for your tattoo guy.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

nathanb said:


> Twelve replies with no nitpick? You never cease to amaze me, TC.
> 
> On topic, scholars typically agree that Beethoven's handwriting fits relatively well with Comic Sans, so you might just print that one out for your tattoo guy.


Well, quite a few smart people seem to think he has quite a bit to do with the Romantic era. Not for no reason, of course.


----------



## csacks (Dec 5, 2013)

Since we are in this topic. I do love Stravinsky. I want to have something to remember me "The Firebird". Any recommendation?


----------

